# Arctic Sea Ice Area Was 5,192,000 Km2 Above Forecast On 10/1/16



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some real time facts for folks in the event that they try to educate an idiot man-made climate change believer. Links in the link to more specific information.



> For October 1, last Saturday, came in at 5,192,000 square kilometers, and that much above St. Al Gore's prediction of 0 Km2 for 2015 and all subsequent years.
> 
> Not only is the Arctic sea ice quite healthy, it is growing at a rate not seen in recent years.


Arctic Sea Ice Area Was 5,192,000 Km2 Above Forecast On 10/1/16 | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shocking. Liberal Treehuggers who want to tax and regulate everything anyone does would be wrong or more believably lie. The


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nothing tickled me more than that ship full of global warming scientists headed for the pole to prove their theory, and ended up needing helicopter rescue because they got stuck in the ice. How embarrasing! But I bet none of them changed their viewpoint; it's not a science, it's a religion with those meatheads.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok,that would be the NEW climate change doonboggle, it's getting colder?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Ok,that would be the NEW climate change doonboggle, it's getting colder?


So you think that an about face back to the 70's will occur?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Freezing is a lot better then warming in my book . Now it's global freezing , cool .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> So you think that an about face back to the 70's will occur?
> 
> View attachment 26458


All I know is they can't make up ther mind, they can't prove anything, they just have and agenda, generate revenue for themselves.... I am convinced of one thing for sure, it's all a big scam, with that being said, the tree huggers now consider me mentally ill.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> All I know is they can't make up ther mind, they can't prove anything, they just have and agenda, generate revenue for themselves.... I am convinced of one thing for sure, it's all a big scam, with that being said, the tree huggers now consider me mentally ill.


You are not mentally ill, but using logic to come to a conclusion. The manufactured BS about humans and fosil fuels being the problem is all about gaining control over people and taking away freedoms. It is all part of UN Agenda 21/2030 my friend.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Climate has fluctuated since the dawn of time. We have had four ice ages ended with global warming, and global warming ended with ice ages. Normal fluctuation of the sun. Curious as to how Libtards square that other than being historical climate deneighers. Then again Libtards run on emotion not fact.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This doesn't sit well with Al and his friends..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> This doesn't sit well with Al and his friends..
> 
> View attachment 26474


Has life yet flushed that turd?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Has life yet flushed that turd?


No way. He's richer than ever! Estimated net worth: $200 Million.

"Earlier this year, he exercised options on 59,000 shares of the Apple stock he received for serving on the company's board since 2003. Those shares, Bloomberg reports, are part of the 101,358 Apple options and restricted stock shares Gore had acquired, coming to a gross value of more than $45.6 million. When Current TV, the network Gore helped found, was sold to Al-Jazeera in January, the former vice president made an estimated $100 million."

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/report-al-gores-net-worth-at-200-million/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Who could have predicted? :vs_shocked:



> Do 1901 Expedition Logbooks Confirm There Is No Global Warming?





> OOPS! Antarctic sea ice has not changed for more than 100 years.
> This further demonstrates that the global warming created by man is just a fraud to get more taxes. Scientists have looked over the logbooks of polar explorers Robert Falcon Scott and Ernest Shackleton from their expeditions during 1901-1904 and 1907-1909. The theory that sea ice has declined post-1950 because of man cannot be supported.


Do 1901 Expedition Logbooks Confirm There Is No Global Warming? | Zero Hedge


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Global warming is real. And it is man made. There can be no denying it now.........I did it. I made a new hat out of foil and the suns rays reflected off of it, they bounced off of the moon, got split by the equator and melted both poles. My bad.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Cycles the earth and nature , even the universe all moves in cycles.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Headlines I'd like to see:

"Global Warming activists took a major hit today. Following the recent US defunding of the United Nations, President Trump has promised to break the lease on the UN's lands and buildings in New York City. UN officials are reportedly looking for property for a new headquarters building in Syria or Venezuela. UN Secretary General Hussein Obama decried the US move calling it 'Racist'."


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Here we go again, like in the 70s, now will have to spread black ash on the ice caps so we don't freeze to death, wish they would make up there mind, anything to make a buck.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Heck, . . . all ya had to do was ask me, . . . I'd a told ya.

I got proof that global warming is dufus.

I got off that there aero-plane back on April 1st 1968, . . . coming back from Vietnam.

I been cold ever since.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First it was the Big Freeze in the 1970s. We were going to have an Ice Age by the 1990s with glaciers 
coming down over all of Canada and covering the Midwest. . Polar Bears would be roaming Rodeo Drive 
eating people alive. Then a few years later when the predicted temperature didn't continue to drop, they 
changed it to Global Warming. All the Polar Ice Caps would melt before 2000. Herds of camels would be 
blocking traffic in all the major cities. When that didn't happen, they came up with “Climate Change”. 
Climate change is a catch all phrase that covers everything and anything. No matter if it gets cool or 
warm, they're covered. The whole things is a scam and an expensive one at that. Now the truth comes 
out. All the data used to support the Big Freeze, then Global Warming and now Climate change has been 
falsified by the scam artists. Billions of dollars has been given as grants to study what is a naturally 
occurring process on earth. Besides the billions of dollars scammed, how many billions of dollars have 
been stolen from us by having to pay the price for all this BS? Besides, real scientists now say we have 
another ice age coming in 15,000 years. Maybe we should increase the carbon dioxide levels.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I do believe it is warming up but we are still coming out of the last Ice Age. It will warm up and eventually it will cool down again, maybe in another 50,000 years.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Here we go again, like in the 70s, now will have to spread black ash on the ice caps so we don't freeze to death, wish they would make up there mind, anything to make a buck.....


IMO it is all about gaining and keeping control of the world's masses. The climate change BS is a mechanism of UN Agenda 21/2030. A mechanism of imposing crushing regulation, taking private property and wealth, stripping freedoms and redistributing wealth. End goal is limiting/decreasing the worlds population, and creating a permanent underclass for the elites to rule.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> IMO it is all about gaining and keeping control of the world's masses. The climate change BS is a mechanism of UN Agenda 21/2030. A mechanism of imposing crushing regulation, taking private property and wealth, stripping freedoms and redistributing wealth. End goal is limiting/decreasing the worlds population, and creating a permanent underclass for the elites to rule.


Exactly


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Al Gore has made something like 150 million dollars off of this scam, so he is going to continue to fly all over the world in his private jet pushing this money maker.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG you mean the climate change is really a money maker for a select few?


----------

